
FlapIt: A physical counter for all your social accounts - somecoder
https://www.flapit.com/
======
jorgecurio
$449.00 are you fucking kidding me

you can build this shit with rapsberry pi and cheap lcd display for under 40
bucks

------
kazazes
If they made it hackable or released an SDK with a published spec at launch
(instead of waiting for the community to reverse engineer it), I would be way
more interested and I think a lot of others would too. Prefab digitally
addressable flipboards aren't something I've seen.

------
bobbles
It'd be great to instead get a set of custom icons for the first flap, then
you could use it to track anything, like weight loss, 'days since X',
consecutive coin flip results, etc

~~~
chrisavignon
there is blank flap especially for that :)

------
chrisavignon
[https://www.flapit.com/en/api.html](https://www.flapit.com/en/api.html)

------
Cypher
Replicating this idea with a raspberry PI would be a fun project.

------
elitistphoenix
You could buy an old tablet and do this so much cheaper

